# Media/broadcast jobs for English-speaking foreigners?



## DanNFLD (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello,
I was wondering what the likelihood of a native English speaker foreigner landing a job in the news/broadcast industry of Singapore was? 

I've graduated a Film & Video Production program and have several years work experience with the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (our national news/broadcast channel) as a video editor/videographer, for both local and national broadcast.

Are there English-language channels that hire foreigners with broadcast training and experience? Is there any real demand, or is that reserved for locals who speak English?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Your 'english' expertise will fly in China and the likes, but not in Singapore

As for your other experiences, you can try, but local broadcast here is a small industry ..all govt owned channels.


----------



## DanNFLD (Oct 4, 2014)

Ahh, I see, Singapore has no time for that.


----------

